# Making my TV debut!



## MrsCLH (Sep 8, 2011)

Just thought you lot might want to know I'm going to be on Pointless tonight and tomorrow, BBC1 5.15pm, I'm Christine! x


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

oooohohoh my fave show see you there lol good luck hope you do well x

mod can you move this to off subject for more people to see


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm dreading watching it, I'm sat here cringing and it hasn't even started yet, haha!


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> I'm dreading watching it, I'm sat here cringing and it hasn't even started yet, haha!



well 2mins to go lol x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

Fantastic! I'm just about to watch it!


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 8, 2011)

Ahh its mad watching yourself on TV!


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 8, 2011)

Moved ! 

TV on. Waiting for grandad to sing. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Just thought you lot might want to know I'm going to be on Pointless tonight and tomorrow, BBC1 5.15pm, I'm Christine! x



I guess you don't make the final tonight then, if you're on tomorrow?


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I guess you don't make the final tonight then, if you're on tomorrow?



Arghh good answer Christine  lol


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I guess you don't make the final tonight then, if you're on tomorrow?



Ooops, gave it away ;-)


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 8, 2011)

hope it was fun, sound great to say "I was on pointless"!! 

What is it? A Game show??


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> hope it was fun, sound great to say "I was on pointless"!!
> 
> What is it? A Game show??



yeah rossi
presented by that guy who does the pimms o clock advert Alexander Armstrong


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 8, 2011)

BBC1 NOW !!!

Rob


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

arghh i fell for that too and said huddersfield 

one of those tougher rounds then you think

oooh i know them all this round hehe


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

Steff said:


> arghh i fell for that too and said huddersfield
> 
> one of those tougher rounds then you think
> 
> oooh i know them all this round hehe



My sister's postcode is a Huddersfield one, so I knew it was HD


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> My sister's postcode is a Huddersfield one, so I knew it was HD



what was the question & choices?


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 8, 2011)

Now that this has been moved from the pregnancy section I feel I should point out that my protruding belly is in fact a baby!


----------



## elliebug (Sep 8, 2011)

am watching now!!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL 

Well done christine your bradley cooper was good but you still won that round anyway x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought you did very well! Hopefully the others won't win it and there'll be more money for you tomorrow


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I thought you did very well! Hopefully the others won't win it and there'll be more money for you tomorrow



Me too Laura you did very well, good luck for tomorrow we will be tuning in


p.s dont think there guna win they did well to give 3 answers id not of been able too


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh no ,toolate will have to watch tomorrow .How long ago was that filmed i know theytakea while to come to telly


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 8, 2011)

When I filmed it I was 19 weeks pregnant and now I'm 37 weeks so 18 weeks ago!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

Steff said:


> Me too Laura you did very well, good luck for tomorrow we will be tuning in
> 
> 
> p.s dont think there guna win they did well to give 3 answers id not of been able too



Who's Laura?


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Who's Laura?



Oops who is laura indeed lol, ty for spotting my deliberate mistake Alan was just testing you


----------



## GodivaGirl (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't see it, but good luck!!


----------



## vince13 (Sep 8, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> When I filmed it I was 19 weeks pregnant and now I'm 37 weeks so 18 weeks ago!



Bad luck - I wouldn't have done any better on the UK postcodes - some I knew but most I didn't !

Good luck tomorrow - I love "Pointless" and try to watch it every evening while dinner is cooking - don't do great with the TV shows or Boy Bands though.

Was it as good filming the programme as it seems ? Richard and Alexander seem great fun so I do hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 8, 2011)

It was great fun, better than I imagined, I was roped in by my grandad! But Richard and Alexander are so funny and they really make u feel at ease xx


----------



## FM001 (Sep 8, 2011)

Not seen Pointless yet but always record The Chase on ITV and Eggheads later on BBC2.  Tomorrow I'll record pointless and see how you progress


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

toby said:


> Not seen Pointless yet but always record The Chase on ITV and Eggheads later on BBC2.  Tomorrow I'll record pointless and see how you progress



did they beat the sinner today? i thought he had a rather poor start with the first lady


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> It was great fun, better than I imagined, I was roped in by my grandad! But Richard and Alexander are so funny and they really make u feel at ease xx



How long before you appeared did you apply? Some friends of mine applied for Eggheads and went for an audition, but said it was likely 2 years before the might appear! I also helped a friend out on Deal or No Deal by writing some poems for their selection but that was over a year ago now.


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't watch the program but I will tune in tomorrow and see how you got on. XXXXX


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> How long before you appeared did you apply? Some friends of mine applied for Eggheads and went for an audition, but said it was likely 2 years before the might appear! I also helped a friend out on Deal or No Deal by writing some poems for their selection but that was over a year ago now.



We applied about 6 months before we got the audition. And we were filming within about 4 weeks of going for the audition! My grandad was on deal or no deal! And the weakest link, he's obsessed! I've told him it was a once in a lifetime for me, my first and last tv appearance!


----------



## FM001 (Sep 9, 2011)

Steff said:


> did they beat the sinner today? i thought he had a rather poor start with the first lady





No Paul come good and beat the first contestant and the following two, the lady that was left did well in the final round and got 20 questions right, Paul got the 20 with 30+ seconds remaining.  Over time I'll warm to Paul, but I do like 'the beast' Mark the best.


----------



## margie (Sep 9, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> We applied about 6 months before we got the audition. And we were filming within about 4 weeks of going for the audition! My grandad was on deal or no deal! And the weakest link, he's obsessed! I've told him it was a once in a lifetime for me, my first and last tv appearance!



He'll be trying to get you on the National Lottery secret fortune next.

If you missed Christine you can watch yesterday's episode here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rhg2r


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> We applied about 6 months before we got the audition. And we were filming within about 4 weeks of going for the audition! My grandad was on deal or no deal! And the weakest link, he's obsessed! I've told him it was a once in a lifetime for me, my first and last tv appearance!



Ooh! I'm a big fan of Deal or No Deal - has your grandad's show been televised yet?


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2011)

toby said:


> No Paul come good and beat the first contestant and the following two, the lady that was left did well in the final round and got 20 questions right, Paul got the 20 with 30+ seconds remaining.  Over time I'll warm to Paul, but I do like 'the beast' Mark the best.



me too I lurvee him lol, heggety is too inconsistent and sean too smug lol

hope ive not missed your grandad @ christine but i do recall a ron being on not long ago


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2011)

about to tune in,good luck x


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 9, 2011)

Watching today Good Luck Christine


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow the boys are doing well today.... well done on makig next round C


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2011)

Unlucky christine and grandad,unfortunate the guys were buffs on herbie films... you may have won that to make it 1-1.

3 cheers for both of them hip hip horray hip hip hooray hip hip horray x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 9, 2011)

booo.................well done..........


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2011)

Aw! Shame you didn't win, but you did well!  Pointless is one of the most difficult to actually win anything on I think, as the final round is always really tough - as the boys found out tonight!


----------



## vince13 (Sep 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Aw! Shame you didn't win, but you did well!  Pointless is one of the most difficult to actually win anything on I think, as the final round is always really tough - as the boys found out tonight!



Agreed Northie but I enjoyed it even more than usual knowing that one of "our own" was on it.  I could only recall "The Love Bug" of the Herbie films so I wouldn't have done any better !  It all depends whether you know the obscure answers doesn't it ?

All the best with the new baby Christine and thank you for letting us share your moment of glory (Anyway Grandpa can't blame you as he wasn't any use either for the head-to-head was he ?) !!


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 10, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Agreed Northie but I enjoyed it even more than usual knowing that one of "our own" was on it.  I could only recall "The Love Bug" of the Herbie films so I wouldn't have done any better !  It all depends whether you know the obscure answers doesn't it ?
> 
> All the best with the new baby Christine and thank you for letting us share your moment of glory (Anyway Grandpa can't blame you as he wasn't any use either for the head-to-head was he ?) !!



Haha you're right, I think he lost his bottle ;-) he was on deal or no deal a couple of years ago now. Thanks for watching everyone!!


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 10, 2011)

First time I've seen the programe and just wanted to say well done Christine! I think you and Ron did very well, but more importantly you came across very nicely. And what a pretty young woman you are! Sorry if that makes you blush.  XXXXXX


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 10, 2011)

Awww thank u, you're very kind, at almost 38 weeks pregnant now im not feeling too pretty at the moment lol!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2012)

MrsCLH said:


> Awww thank u, you're very kind, at almost 38 weeks pregnant now im not feeling too pretty at the moment lol!



Just switched on Pointless and they are repeating your show!  Perhaps you'll win the jackpot this time!


----------

